
Middle East correspondent for WSJ: Heavy artillery can be heard in Homs Syria - streetnigga
https://twitter.com/samdagher/status/428159830596263937
======
streetnigga
As I posted just recently today, Assad's Syrian state news posted a story
about Pope Francis being held hostage in Homs Syria. Homs is subject of a
starvation blockade by the regime with their representative for the Geneva 2
delegation denying aid into siege, opting to suggest evacuation of women and
children leaving males for the military and militia to deal with.

Now as peace talks are used to further expunge Homs artillery rains on it's
population.

